
Awesome Space: a repository of space related code and data - tectonic
https://twitter.com/tectonic/status/1210303811706687488
======
ailideex
Shared 4 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20815558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20815558)

